# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  इस फोरम के 1 लाख सदस्यो को अपमानित करने वाले सदस्यो के बारे मैं प्रबंधन ओर सभी सदस्यो के विचार आमंत्रित है

## Chandrshekhar

आदरणीय प्रबन्धक गण ओर सभी फोरम के सदस्यों को नमस्कार ! 
देखा जा रहा है कि अन्य फोरम पर इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को काम वासना का पुजारी,कामुक व्यक्ति और फोरम को एक पॉर्न साईट के रूप में पेश करके सभी सदस्यों को बदनाम और हमारे फोरम को नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश की जा रही है,इन लोगों के बारे में आप सबके क्या विचार हैं? 
अगर ये हमारे फोरम पर आये तो इनके साथ कैसा सलूक करना चाहिये, ये सब विचार मेरे मन में कौंध रहे हैं, आशा है विषय कि गंभीरता को समझते हुए आप शालीनता से इनका जवाब देंगे।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## shakir1401

कौन से फोरम पर जी !लिंक तो दो

----------


## sangita_sharma

कुछ  तो  लोग कहेंगे लोगो का काम हे कहना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कौन से फोरम पर जी !लिंक तो दो


मित्र दूसरे फोरम की लिंक नहीं दे सकता ,,,गूगल मैं सर्च करे ,,मदद मिलेगी । 
इनके बारे मैं अपने विचार तो दो मित्र ।

----------


## badboy123455

> आदरणीय प्रबन्धक गण ओर सभी फोरम के सदस्यो को नमस्कार । 
> देखा जा रहा है की अन्य फोरम पे इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को काम वासना का पुजारी ,,कामुक वयक्ति , ओर फोरम को एक पॉर्न साईट के रूप मैं पेश करके सभी सदस्यो को बदनाम ओर हमारे फोरम को नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश की जा रही है ,,इन लोगो के बारे मैं आप सबके क्या विचार है ? 
> अगर ये हमारे फोरम पे आये तो इनके साथ केसा सलूक करना चाहिये ,,ये सब विचार मेरे मन मैं कोंध रहे है ,,आशा है विषय की गंभीरता को समझते हुये आप शालीनता से इनका जवाब देगे ,,,धन्यवाद ।



*कोण हे वो चाँद भाई............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कुछ  तो  लोग कहेंगे लोगो का काम हे कहना


सही कहा नियामिका जी ,,अगर ये हमारे फोरम पे आये तो हमे इनसे केसा वयवहार करना चाहिये ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *कोण हे वो चाँद भाई............*


भाई सदस्य का नाम नहीं लिख सकता ,,बस आपके विचार चाहिये भाई ।

----------


## shakir1401

गूगल पर क्या सर्च करूं  आम का अचार ? कुछ बताओ तो सही यार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गूगल पर क्या सर्च करूं  आम का अचार ? कुछ बताओ तो सही यार


हा हा हिन्दी फोरम

----------


## shakir1401

हिंदी में या रोमन में ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हिंदी में या रोमन में ?


मित्र बस ऐसे लोगो के बारे मैं आपसे विचार चाहिये , ये कोन  है , कोन  सा फोरम है इस पे जाना उचित नहीं है ।

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई सदस्य का नाम नहीं लिख सकता ,,बस आपके विचार चाहिये भाई ।


*मित्र avf के नियम केवल यही लागु होते हे अगर कोई दूसरी जगह कुछ कहे तो उसे क्या कहे ./
ये तो पीठ पीछे बोलना हुआ*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र avf के नियम केवल यही लागु होते हे अगर कोई दूसरी जगह कुछ कहे तो उसे क्या कहे ./
> ये तो पीठ पीछे बोलना हुआ*


जी भाई पर अगर वे अपने फोरम पे आके  अपने आप को हमारे प्यारे फोरम का  हितेषी बताये तो हमे उनके साथ केसा वयवहार करना चाहिये ?

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई जाने दो .. 
वो कहावत हे ना 

जेसा खाओ अन्न वेसा होगा मन .........

जब उन लोगो की ज्ञान की बाती ही खाली हे तो हम लोग क्या कर सकते हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई जाने दो .. 
> वो कहावत हे ना 
> 
> जेसा खाओ अन्न वेसा होगा मन .........
> 
> जब उन लोगो की ज्ञान की बाती ही खाली हे तो हम लोग क्या कर सकते हे


हा हा हा उचित बोला भाई आपने ।

----------


## sushilnkt

आप का पता हे ना उनके खून में दोखा देना लिखा हे ///
आप और हम भुगत चुके हे .. फिर क्यों रोना अपना रोजना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप का पता हे ना उनके खून में दोखा देना लिखा हे ///
> आप और हम भुगत चुके हे .. फिर क्यों रोना अपना रोजना


हम्म सोचनीय बात कही आपने ।

----------


## AVF000

चाँद जी, 
यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है और वासना की तलब किसे नहीं लगती!!! जो इस बात से सहमत नहीं है, या तो वो नपुंसक हैं या तो नामर्द/  हाँ इस विषय में एक बात अवश्य कहूँगा कि व्यक्ति को अपने उम्र का लिहाज करना आना बहुत ही जरूरी है/ 


> आदरणीय प्रबन्धक गण ओर सभी फोरम के सदस्यो को नमस्कार । 
> देखा जा रहा है की अन्य फोरम पे इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को काम वासना का पुजारी ,,कामुक वयक्ति , ओर फोरम को एक पॉर्न साईट के रूप मैं पेश करके सभी सदस्यो को बदनाम ओर हमारे फोरम को नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश की जा रही है ,,इन लोगो के बारे मैं आप सबके क्या विचार है ? 
> अगर ये हमारे फोरम पे आये तो इनके साथ केसा सलूक करना चाहिये ,,ये सब विचार मेरे मन मैं कोंध रहे है ,,आशा है विषय की गंभीरता को समझते हुये आप शालीनता से इनका जवाब देगे ,,,धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी, 
> यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है और वासना की तलब किसे नहीं लगती!!! जो इस बात से सहमत नहीं है, या तो वो नपुंसक हैं या तो नामर्द/  हाँ इस विषय में एक बात अवश्य कहूँगा कि व्यक्ति को अपने उम्र का लिहाज करना आना बहुत ही जरूरी है/


आपकी बात मैं दम है मित्र ।

----------


## sangita_sharma

> चाँद जी, 
> यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है और वासना की तलब किसे नहीं लगती!!! जो इस बात से सहमत नहीं है, या तो वो नपुंसक हैं या तो नामर्द/  हाँ इस विषय में एक बात अवश्य कहूँगा कि व्यक्ति को अपने उम्र का लिहाज करना आना बहुत ही जरूरी है/


उम्र का लिहाज बोले तो मित्र

----------


## draculla

> उम्र का लिहाज बोले तो मित्र


हा हा हा हा हा हा इसके लिए तो आपको बहुत ही गहराई में जाना पड़ेगा.....

मेरा तो यही विचार है की जहाँ जो समस्या है जहाँ है उसे वहीँ पर निपटना चाहिए.
कोई यहाँ आ कर बोले तो मैं उसे यहाँ जबाब देना उचित समझता हूँ.
यदि मैं वहाँ उस वक्त होता तो उसे वहीँ पर जरुर जबाब देता है और भूतकाल में मैंने जबाब दिया भी है.
मित्र यहाँ पर इस पर विचार करना मैं उचित नहीं समझता हूँ.
कोई कहीं भी हमारे बारे में बोले मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पडता है...हाँ कोई मुझे यहाँ कुछ बोलकर देखे तो मैं उसके साथ भिडने के लिए तैयार हूँ.
नहीं तो वहीं पर दो दो हाथ कर लूँगा!
जो भी हमारे बारे में कहीं भी कुछ भी बोलते है.उन्हें यह नहीं भूलना चहिये की वे यहाँ का स्वाद चख चुके है और यहाँ पर उनकी मनमानी नहीं चली!
अत: वे अपनी मनवाने के लिए दूसरी जगह बैठे हैं.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ड्रेकुला भाई के विचारो का भी स्वागत है ।

----------


## sushilnkt

> उम्र का लिहाज बोले तो मित्र


आप खुद समजदार हे इस मामले में हम से क्यों बुलना चाहती हे // अगर आप को हमारी बाते सही ना लगी तो 
काश कुछ गलत बोल दिया तो ... आप उठा के रख दोगी

----------


## AVF000

_हार्दिक धन्यवाद चाँद जी/_


> आपकी बात मैं दम है मित्र ।


_
यह एक सामान्य बात है और इस विषय पर कुछ भी लिखना जरूरी नहीं समझता/_


> उम्र का लिहाज बोले तो मित्र


_क्या आप मंच पर सार्वजनिक विवादों को उचित समझते हैं?_



> हा हा हा हा हा हा इसके लिए तो आपको बहुत ही गहराई में जाना पड़ेगा.....
> 
> मेरा तो यही विचार है की जहाँ जो समस्या है जहाँ है उसे वहीँ पर निपटना चाहिए.
> कोई यहाँ आ कर बोले तो मैं उसे यहाँ जबाब देना उचित समझता हूँ.
> यदि मैं वहाँ उस वक्त होता तो उसे वहीँ पर जरुर जबाब देता है और भूतकाल में मैंने जबाब दिया भी है.
> मित्र यहाँ पर इस पर विचार करना मैं उचित नहीं समझता हूँ.
> कोई कहीं भी हमारे बारे में बोले मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पडता है...हाँ कोई मुझे यहाँ कुछ बोलकर देखे तो मैं उसके साथ भिडने के लिए तैयार हूँ.
> नहीं तो वहीं पर दो दो हाथ कर लूँगा!
> जो भी हमारे बारे में कहीं भी कुछ भी बोलते है.उन्हें यह नहीं भूलना चहिये की वे यहाँ का स्वाद चख चुके है और यहाँ पर उनकी मनमानी नहीं चली!
> अत: वे अपनी मनवाने के लिए दूसरी जगह बैठे हैं.

----------


## AVF000

_हम आपकी बात से पूर्णतः सहमत हैं/_


> आप खुद समजदार हे इस मामले में हम से क्यों बुलना चाहती हे // अगर आप को हमारी बाते सही ना लगी तो 
> काश कुछ गलत बोल दिया तो ... आप उठा के रख दोगी

----------


## ravi chacha

> आदरणीय प्रबन्धक गण ओर सभी फोरम के सदस्यो को नमस्कार । 
> देखा जा रहा है की अन्य फोरम पे इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को काम वासना का पुजारी ,,कामुक वयक्ति , ओर फोरम को एक पॉर्न साईट के रूप मैं पेश करके सभी सदस्यो को बदनाम ओर हमारे फोरम को नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश की जा रही है ,,इन लोगो के बारे मैं आप सबके क्या विचार है ? 
> अगर ये हमारे फोरम पे आये तो इनके साथ केसा सलूक करना चाहिये ,,ये सब विचार मेरे मन मैं कोंध रहे है ,,आशा है विषय की गंभीरता को समझते हुये आप शालीनता से इनका जवाब देगे ,,,धन्यवाद ।


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा   जेसी करनी बेसी भरनी खेत में जो बोया है बही प्राप्त  होगा जी आगे नहीं बो सकता हू मजबूर हू फोरम के नियम इस फोटो जेसे है

----------


## ravi chacha

_हर साख_ पे _उल्लू_ बैठा है अंजामे गुलिश्तां क्या होगा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> _हर साख_ पे _उल्लू_ बैठा है अंजामे गुलिश्तां क्या होगा.


गंभीर बात बोली आपने ,,,,,

----------


## shakir1401

> _हर साख_ पे _उल्लू_ बैठा है अंजामे गुलिश्तां क्या होगा.


  आपकी जान पहचान को मेरा सलाम दोस्त +

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो से निवेदन है की नम्र शब्दो मैं ही अपनी टिप्पणी दे,,,सभी टिप्पणी करने वालो का हार्दिक धन्यवाद ।

----------


## amol05

*यार हम कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता  क्योकि हम उस्हे देख ही नहीं रहे 

आपके पीछे  लोग बोलते है तो बोलने दो जब आप सुनोगे तभी तो बुरा लगेगा ना 

उनको उनका काम करने दो और जब यहा आये तो उनका स्वागत करो और उन्हें बता दो की आप भी हमारे जैसे ही है 

फिर जो उनकी मर्जी वो अपने को जेइसा मर्जी समझे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आमोल जी आपकी बात का भी स्वागत है ।

----------


## Rated R

अगर उनकी रगों में कामवासना की कट्टरता दौड़ती है... तो उन्हें इस धरती पर लाने वाला कौन था?
क्या वे आसमान से टपके है या धरती से निकले है...??

उनके लिए सन्देश है की वो अपने काम से मतलब रखें और हम अपने काम से...~~

----------


## love birds

> अगर उनकी रगों में कामवासना की कट्टरता दौड़ती है... तो उन्हें इस धरती पर लाने वाला कौन था?
> क्या वे आसमान से टपके है या धरती से निकले है...??
> 
> उनके लिए सन्देश है की वो अपने काम से मतलब रखें और हम अपने काम से...~~


रटेड जी अपने सही मत रखा है अपने काम से काम रखो दूसरे की थाली में मत झको ओर अपने में झकने मत दो अगर जबर्दस्ती करे तो उठा के धर  दो !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rated R

> रटेड जी अपने सही मत रखा है अपने काम से काम रखो दूसरे की थाली में मत झको ओर अपने में झकने मत दो अगर जबर्दस्ती करे तो उठा के धर  दो !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


धन्यवाद लव बर्ड्स जी...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो की सभ्य भाषा मैं टिप्पणियो का हार्दिक स्वागत है कुछ लोग है ऐसे मगर उन्हे माफ ही कर देना चाहिये ,,बस ये ध्यान रखना चाहिये की उनके झांसे मैं ना आ जाये ।

----------


## Rated R

> सभी मित्रो की सभ्य भाषा मैं टिप्पणियो का हार्दिक स्वागत है कुछ लोग है ऐसे मगर उन्हे माफ ही कर देना चाहिये ,,बस ये ध्यान रखना चाहिये की उनके झांसे मैं ना आ जाये ।


उन्होंने माफ़ी मांगी ही कब?
उन्हें नज़रअंदाज करिए..और क्या?

----------


## lallal

> सभी मित्रो की सभ्य भाषा मैं टिप्पणियो का हार्दिक स्वागत है कुछ लोग है ऐसे मगर उन्हे माफ ही कर देना चाहिये ,,बस ये ध्यान रखना चाहिये की उनके झांसे मैं ना आ जाये ।


चाँद  जी आप तो उनके झासे में आगेये थे इसलिए तो सूत्र भी बना दिया पर ठीक हे आप जल्दी ही उनकी चाल समाज गए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> उन्होंने माफ़ी मांगी ही कब?
> उन्हें नज़रअंदाज करिए..और क्या?


नहीं मांगी तब भी उन्हे माफ ही कर दो भाई । 



> चाँद  जी आप तो उनके झासे में आगेये थे इसलिए तो सूत्र भी बना दिया पर ठीक हे आप जल्दी ही उनकी चाल समाज गए


जी मित्र पिछले साल मार्च मैं जब मैं नवागत था तो इनके झांसे मैं आने से बाल-बाल बच गया ।

----------


## abhi.dude

*कोण हे वो चाँद भाई............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *कोण हे वो चाँद भाई............*


मित्र सदस्य का खुले आम नाम लेना नियम विरुद्ध है ,,आप इस पे विचार तो बताये ।

----------


## Jayeshh

नमस्कार शेखरजी....
वैसे मुझे तो इस फोरम के अलावा किसी फोरम की जानकारी भी नहीं है..... और  मेरा अब तक किसी ऐसे वैसे सदस्यों से पाला भी नहीं पड़ा? एक दो बार कुछ  गड़बड़ हुई थी.... वो खामख्वाह विवाद जगाने की.... लेकिन मैंने ज्यादा  ध्यान नहीं दिया..... बाकी कौन ऐसे है.... ये मुझे मालूम नहीं.... अगर  मालूम होता तो भी हम क्या कर सकते? कम से कम उनकी और ध्यान नहीं देंगे.....  और क्या?

----------


## sonusexy

ओ जी सारे सदस्य जो इस फोरम पर हे वो वंहा भी हे किस किस पर ऊँगली उठाए सारे बदनाम हुए.......................पता नहीं किसके लिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो बस सबकी आंखे खोलने के लिये आप सब की राय मांगी है ,,,आशा है इस घृणित कार्य मैं लगे लोग  यहा आके सबसे माफी मांग लेगे ।

----------


## ravi chacha

> मित्रो बस सबकी आंखे खोलने के लिये आप सब की राय मांगी है ,,,आशा है इस घृणित कार्य मैं लगे लोग  यहा आके सबसे माफी मांग लेगे ।


....................

----------


## Teach Guru

> आदरणीय प्रबन्धक गण ओर सभी फोरम के सदस्यो को नमस्कार ।  देखा जा रहा है की अन्य फोरम पे इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को काम वासना का पुजारी ,,कामुक वयक्ति , ओर फोरम को एक पॉर्न साईट के रूप मैं पेश करके सभी सदस्यो को बदनाम ओर हमारे फोरम को नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश की जा रही है ,,इन लोगो के बारे मैं आप सबके क्या विचार है ?  अगर ये हमारे फोरम पे आये तो इनके साथ केसा सलूक करना चाहिये ,,ये सब विचार मेरे मन मैं कोंध रहे है ,,आशा है विषय की गंभीरता को समझते हुये आप शालीनता से इनका जवाब देगे ,,,धन्यवाद ।


 चाँद भाई मैंने भी देखा है एक फोरम पर आप सही कह रहे हो ,....  लेकिन उनके कहने से क्या होता है ... वो कहते है ना कि कुते भोंकते  रहते है और कारवां चलता रहता है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

टिच भाई उचित शब्दो का प्रयोग किया आपने इनके लिये ,,दुख तब होता है जब ये सदस्य हमारे फोरम पे आके अपने को इस फोरम का हितेषी बताते है ,,ओर यहा के सक्रिय सदस्यो पे निशाना लगाते है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> टिच भाई उचित शब्दो का प्रयोग किया आपने इनके लिये ,,दुख तब होता है जब ये सदस्य हमारे फोरम पे आके अपने को इस फोरम का हितेषी बताते है ,,ओर यहा के सक्रिय सदस्यो पे निशाना लगाते है ।



*वैसे किसी कि बुराई करना तुच्छ बुद्धि वालो का काम होता है....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वैसे किसी कि बुराई करना तुच्छ बुद्धि वालो का काम होता है....*


पता नहीं भाई कब सुधरेगे ये

----------


## Teach Guru

> पता नहीं भाई कब सुधरेगे ये



भाई अपनी करनी पे हम उतर गए ना, तो सुधर ही जायेंगे...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई अपनी करनी पे हम उतर गए ना, तो सुधर ही जायेंगे...


ठीक कहा भाई बस हम सब  इस फोरम के नियमो मैं बंधे है ,,नहीं तो इनकी ............................

----------


## Teach Guru

> ठीक कहा भाई बस हम सब  इस फोरम के नियमो मैं बंधे है ,,नहीं तो इनकी ............................


हाँ भाई ये नियम हमें रोके हुए है वरना इनकी ###****### कर देते |

----------


## nirsha

> आदरणीय प्रबन्धक गण ओर सभी फोरम के सदस्यो को नमस्कार । 
> देखा जा रहा है की अन्य फोरम पे इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यो को काम वासना का पुजारी ,,कामुक वयक्ति , ओर फोरम को एक पॉर्न साईट के रूप मैं पेश करके सभी सदस्यो को बदनाम ओर हमारे फोरम को नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश की जा रही है ,,इन लोगो के बारे मैं आप सबके क्या विचार है ? 
> अगर ये हमारे फोरम पे आये तो इनके साथ केसा सलूक करना चाहिये ,,ये सब विचार मेरे मन मैं कोंध रहे है ,,आशा है विषय की गंभीरता को समझते हुये आप शालीनता से इनका जवाब देगे ,,,धन्यवाद ।


मित्र यहाँ पर दो विभाग हैं एक *गरम मसाला*  दो *सामान्य मंच* 
अब आप जिनकी बात कर रहें हैं शायद उन्होने कभी  * सामान्य मंच* मैं भ्रमण नहीं किया होगा 
यदि जाते तो उनके विचार अलग होते ................
बाकी किसी का मुंह बंद नहीं किया जा सकता ,हाँ उनको नजर अंदाज किया जा सकता है 
और हमारा मानना है कि ऐसा ही करें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र यहाँ पर दो विभाग हैं एक *गरम मसाला*  दो *सामान्य मंच* 
> अब आप जिनकी बात कर रहें हैं शायद उन्होने कभी  * सामान्य मंच* मैं भ्रमण नहीं किया होगा 
> यदि जाते तो उनके विचार अलग होते ................
> बाकी किसी का मुंह बंद नहीं किया जा सकता ,हाँ उनको नजर अंदाज किया जा सकता है 
> और हमारा मानना है कि ऐसा ही करें


मित्र एक ऐसे ही सदस्य हमारे फोरम पे ज़्यादातर *सामान्य मंच* मैं भ्रमण करते है ,,वेसे इन्हे नजरंदाज करना ही उचित है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र यहाँ पर दो विभाग हैं एक *गरम मसाला*  दो *सामान्य मंच* 
> अब आप जिनकी बात कर रहें हैं शायद उन्होने कभी  * सामान्य मंच* मैं भ्रमण नहीं किया होगा 
> यदि जाते तो उनके विचार अलग होते ................
> बाकी किसी का मुंह बंद नहीं किया जा सकता ,हाँ उनको नजर अंदाज किया जा सकता है 
> और हमारा मानना है कि ऐसा ही करें



*सही कहा मित्र आपने...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सही बोला भाई आपने ,,बिलकुल सत्य ।

----------


## badboy123455

*भाई लोगो ऐसे लोगो को कुछ भी बोलना स्वयम का मुह गंदा करना हे ....
और भी कुछ कहू लेकिन नियमों का पालन हमेशा किया हे central 14*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *थोडा अभी कर सकता हू क्या मित्र..........*


मित्र ये नियामको पे निर्भर है ,,की कोण सी पोस्ट आवश्यक है ,,वेसे आपकी पोस्ट से ही ये बात जाहीर होगी ,,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अरे मेरी सदस्यो को सही जानकारी देने वाली पोस्ट भी हटा दी गयी ,,कोई बात नहीं ,,नियमो का सम्मान है

----------


## shakti36

> *भाई लोगो ऐसे लोगो को कुछ भी बोलना स्वयम का मुह गंदा करना हे ....
> और भी कुछ कहू लेकिन नियमों का पालन हमेशा किया हे central 14*


_ये सब क्या गड़बड़ झाला है दोस्तों ? मामला क्या है ? क्या  मुखौटा ओढ़े सदस्य भी यहाँ है ? क्या अपना चेहरा छुपाना ही वेहतर है यहाँ ? क्या यैसा कोई नही जो बिना मुखौटे के हों ?क्या यहाँ हर किसी की दीवार शीशे की ही है ? फिर क्या फायदा यार   :gossip:_

----------


## groopji

*हम अगर अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति को गालियाँ देंगे तो वो सुनेगा क्या ?

बस हम उसे बोल ही सकते है 


अगर उसे पता भी चल जाए तो वो जवाब देने तो आने से रहा 

इस फोरम की विशालता को देख कर बहुत से फोरम कुकुरमुत्ते की तरह उग आए है 


जो सदस्य इस फोरम को कीचड़ कह रहे है वो पहले खुद भी इस कीचड़ से भली भाँती रगड रगड कर नहाए है 



ये तो ठीक उसी तरह हो गया की 

जब बेटा अपने पैरों पर खड़ा हो गया 

तो उसे ही ठोकर मार दिया*

----------


## nirsha

> *हम अगर अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति को गालियाँ देंगे तो वो सुनेगा क्या ?
> 
> बस हम उसे बोल ही सकते है 
> 
> 
> अगर उसे पता भी चल जाए तो वो जवाब देने तो आने से रहा 
> 
> इस फोरम की विशालता को देख कर बहुत से फोरम कुकुरमुत्ते की तरह उग आए है 
> 
> ...


सही कहा मित्र................ आईना दिखा दिया

----------


## rocky1186

:speaker:
क्या आपने कहावत नहीं पढ़ी/सुनी कि...

" हाथी चलता रहता है और कुत्ते भौंकते रहते है। " 

ऐसी  ही कुछ इस फोरम की स्थिति है। 

क्या फर्क पड़ता है। क्यों टेंशन लेते हो।:BangHead: 
टेंशन लेने का नहीं, अगर कोई दो तो उसे ही वापस दे देने का।central 41

अपना काम करें, मजा लें, मजा दें। 

हमें पता ही नहीं था, अब जिज्ञासा हो गयी की कौनसा सूत्र है। 

आप तो फ्री मे उस फोरम का विज्ञापन कर रहे हो। इस सूत्र को बंद करें।

*अन्तर्वासना जिंदाबाद।*  :salut:

सभी सहयोगी साथियों को धन्यवाद। 


रॉकी

----------


## nitin9935

> :speaker:
> क्या आपने कहावत नहीं पढ़ी/सुनी कि...
> 
> " हाथी चलता रहता है और कुत्ते भौंकते रहते है। " 
> 
> ऐसी  ही कुछ इस फोरम की स्थिति है। 
> 
> क्या फर्क पड़ता है। क्यों टेंशन लेते हो।:BangHead: 
> टेंशन लेने का नहीं, अगर कोई दो तो उसे ही वापस दे देने का।central 41
> ...


मित्र मैं आपकी बात से बिलकुल सहमत हूँ इस प्रकार के सूत्र सदस्यों को दूसरी फोरम की ओर जाने को प्रेरित करते हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी को विचारो के लिए धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ek_shoonya

यदि आप इस प्रकार के सूत्र का निर्माण करते हैं तो आप में और उनमे क्या अंतर रहेगा ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???

----------

